# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  Tolerance to Melatonin?

## XxParadoxX

I am taking several daily supplements daily to promote clear dreams. I take a melatonin supplement of 6 mg. It works great, because I wake up several times a night with excellent recall, and have had 2 successful LD's on it. When I wake up, I take more melatonin. It has been going very well for me, and I don't want to lose that. 

Is it possible to build up a tolerance/ become immune to melatonin?  If not, great! but if so, is there a certain amount of time I will have to go to detox from melatonin, and how long?
*

EDIT:*

I am taking

 L-tryptophan

Choline

an assortment of vitamins including b-12 b-6 and niacin

Wormwood

and Fish Oil

as well. I would like answers to the same questions posted above, if possible.

----------


## XxParadoxX

Bump?

----------


## hisnameistyler

Hmmmm, I'm sorry, but I can't give you a straight 100&#37; correct answer. I've never heard of gaining a tolerance to Melatonin. I just googled it, and couldn't find anything directly answering your question.

I notice that your taking a lot of stuff that I'm interested in taking though. Could you possibly PM me and tell me how it's effected your ability to LD/Dream? I just bought Vitamin B6 today, and I'm interested in trying other aids. Thanks.

----------


## JamesLD

the answer is yes, you can build a tolerance to melatonin.
 i used to take it every night to help me sleep and after awhile it just stopped working so i had to quit using it for awhile and had to learn to pace myself by not using it every night and more like every other night, and after awhile it started working again

----------


## trev

I definitely wouldn't take it every night for too long. Cutting down on the dosage might help as well, but it depends. I was always weary of the strange feeling it gave me in my chest (since i have high blood pressure).

----------


## mrb427

I would recommend taking less melatonin. Studies have shown that 1mg is as effective as higher doses such as 5mg. I won't post them now but if you like I could try to dig them up.

As far as tolerance, I'm not sure. However, I would be more worried about dependance. It seems likely to me that if you continually ingest artificial neurotransmitters that your brain will become 'more lazy' about making them endogenously. I'm very wary of ingesting hormones of any kind for a prolonged period of time because of the way it can affect the natural production of the natural chemicals.

----------

